# Outlet replacement



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Copper vs aluminum said:


> I have a 2 prong outlet I want to replace. It serves the fridge. Can I replace it with 3 prong to accommodate the fridge plug? I don't wanna be scammed by an electrician.


And electricians don't wanna be scammed by you either.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Copper vs aluminum said:


> I don't wanna be scammed by an electrician.


This seems like a weird forums to choose, then.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Because on the internet, electricians are much less prone to scamming!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Copper vs aluminum said:


> I have a 2 prong outlet I want to replace. It serves the fridge. Can I replace it with 3 prong to accommodate the fridge plug? I don't wanna be scammed by an electrician.


You should definitely do that. The world is overpopulated.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

well you'll probably be shocked whichever you decide, either electric shock or sticker shock


----------

